# Drop in tub in an alcove?



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a customer who has provided a new Kohler drop in tub (Devonshire K-1184) for installation in an alcove (60 x 30). They wanted this style in order to have a tile skirt on the side of the tub.

The problem I am having is the transition at the wall in the front, back and wall side of the tub. There is no flange as on a standard tub which allows any water that gets through to be turned back to the tub basin. The walls are getting tile over backer (by someone else).

Is there any way to make a better seal at that transition since there is no flange?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Kohler offers a tile flange kit for that application.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Kohler offers a tile flange kit for that application.


That's why I never let customers supply products...


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Kohler offers a tile flange kit for that application.


If it's the rubber gasket, I've not heard good things about it.

I was thinking maybe this.....

http://www.schluter.com/4_10_dilex_as.aspx


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

Tech Dawg said:


> That's why I never let customers supply products...



I wish it always worked that way.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't see a problem. Just plop it in. That's how the tub-liner guys do it! :whistling
Is the tile-skirt for The front of the tub?
Can they return it?
Take an alcove Devonshire and cut off the existing skirt. Frame, backer... Tile up and over with a lip in front too!


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Use


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

bert0168 said:


> I wish it always worked that way.


Yeah, it sux when that happens because they never get the most important parts


----------

